
Running with your arms bent does not make you go faster, Harvard study finds - RickJWagner
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/07/13/running-arms-bent-does-not-make-go-faster-straight-arms-harvard/
======
sawaruna
What about running with your arms straight, pointing behind you? Surely that
increases speed.

~~~
foxyv
As a kid I learned this is the fastest way to... faceplant.

------
willio58
Hmm, it’s not that bending my arms makes me go faster. It’s that if my arms
are straight while running, there’s a buckling that happens when my arm goes
all the way back and starts moving forward.

